
Is it in the Public Domain? handbook (2014) - walterbell
https://www.law.berkeley.edu/article/the-samuelson-clinic-releases-is-it-in-the-public-domain-handbook/
======
dkonofalski
I'll save everyone some time:

No, it's not in the public domain. The copyright was renewed for another 1
million years. Make your own. :)

------
6stringmerc
Very interesting and worth checking out for those in the education or even
promotional fields.

